# Does Anyone Know The Application Of This Saddle?



## rustjunkie (Aug 29, 2016)

have a couple of these, wondering what they go to. 9.5" wide x 9.25" long on the pan.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 30, 2016)

To me it appears to be from a Martin roadrunner chassis or some other motorcycle but the Martin roadrunner's had large mesinger seats with those mounting brackets.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 30, 2016)

thanks! Yeah, don't think that's it tho. Both of these show no evidence of having springs at the rear: the nuts are present on the studs and appear undisturbed. Another interesting thing is that the stud at the front is larger than that on other (bicycle) saddles.


----------



## rickyd (Aug 30, 2016)

Hmmm martin with springs mounted to a separate bracket look very close.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 30, 2016)

Yeah,  I'm not positive but Im pretty sure the springs mounted to a bracket which in return mounted to the rear studs.


----------

